# Coats on or off ?



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello 

I take heavy coats off when travelling by car, but thin ones I don't, but I make sure that it's super tight.

Wondering if most moms & dads do the same as me.

My friend gave me a full lecture on it.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I've heard that if they fit without adjusting the straps then it's fine. That's the rule we go by, anyway. I love the 3 in 1 type winter coats because they can wear the lighter layer in the car and pop on the shell when they get out.


----------

